# LT1000 blad engaged automatically



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I replaced one of the mandrel pulleys and the blade belt. After gettting the deck attached and starting the tractor, the blades started spinning while the attachment clutch lever was in the disengaged position. Did I hook up something wrong for this to happen?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure it is an OEM belt,and pulley. Even slight size differences can affect this.
Make sure the belt is routed correctly,and is INSIDE of any guides .


----------

